# Photo album



## wasabi (Oct 17, 2004)

*Most of my chi forums have photo albums. Would be nice to share photos with each other and keep our avatars handy for posting.*


----------



## GB (Oct 18, 2004)

I love this idea!!!


----------



## luvs (Oct 18, 2004)

it'd be nice to see what you guys look like.


----------



## Dove (Oct 18, 2004)

I like this idea.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 18, 2004)

Me, too!!!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 18, 2004)

Me 3!!


----------



## WayneT (Oct 19, 2004)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> it'd be nice to see what you guys look like.








*This is me.*


----------



## middie (Oct 19, 2004)

everybody saw my pic already lol


----------



## buckytom (Oct 19, 2004)

since this is becoming the photos thread, i wonder if everyone can re-post their pics here. i'm looking for a different one of me, so hopefully i'll post it later.


----------



## Alix (Oct 19, 2004)

Did it work? This is me doing the conga at my niece's wedding this summer.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 19, 2004)

I see you Alix! You are very pretty!


----------



## Alix (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks crewsk!


----------



## MJ (Oct 19, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> Did it work? This is me doing the conga at my niece's wedding this summer.



 Hi Alix! That's a great picture.


----------



## Alix (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks MJ! Want me to post yours?


----------



## Audeo (Oct 19, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> Did it work? This is me doing the conga at my niece's wedding this summer.



Hey, Conga Girl!!  This picture is much easier for me to see than the previous one!

Yep.  You're another one of the Looker Brigaide!


----------



## GB (Oct 19, 2004)

You have a beautiful smile Alix. It is one of those smiles that make even the grumpiest of people smile along with you


----------



## wasabi (Oct 19, 2004)

*I just posted my pic in the general page "What do you look like" topic I don't believe I did this. Happy Halloween!* :roll:


----------



## MJ (Oct 19, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> Thanks MJ! Want me to post yours?



 AHHH! Alix! No no no. You know I am a big chicken  
 We do have that picture of Barbara though


----------



## Alix (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Baaarbara...when will we get to see your beautiful face on here?

And thanks for the lovely compliment on my smile GB, my mother would tell you it cost her a LOT of $ for my teeth to look like that, so I am supposed to show them off as much as possible.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 27, 2004)

So how do we add picks in here? Would be nice to see some of the foods we cook.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 10, 2004)

*Bump..........We would all love to have a photo album for this family of friends.*


----------



## nicole (Feb 15, 2005)

*photos*

I have lots of photos I can share. not sure how to do it. still new. Im sure if I keep playing around I can figure it out but that could take weeks maybe months


----------



## nicole (Feb 15, 2005)

ok can't do it. why doesn't it work if you copy and paste[/img]


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 15, 2005)

nicole - you have to upload your image to a host first - these are the 2 I use - www.photobucket.com and www.imageshack.us.com

Should be self-explanatory from there.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 15, 2005)

Elf, I have a question that I've been meaning to ask for quite some time but I keep forgetting. I assume there's only a finite amount of space this website can use, would a photo album be too much? Just curious.   

Edit: Or would we use a third party source?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 15, 2005)

My question was answered many time before I even ASKED!  :roll: Lord, I hear that you help idiots...


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm glad your question was answered - 'cause I don't know the answer  :P


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 15, 2005)

ouch!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 15, 2005)

There is a program that can be bought - it's really not that much - I think I was told under $100.00 - so I guess it would just be an add-on to the site.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd chip in a few bucks! Elf, I wasn't sure if DC had limited space or not, I'm still learning here!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks DC - but it's not my site - we'll just have to wait and see if he'll go for it eventually.


----------

